# Installing 06 Tailpipes On O4



## Vaughan Walraven (Jul 21, 2006)

I have put an 06 bumper cover on my 04 in order to split the tailpipes, using the stock mufflers. Has anyone done this and, if so, what is the best way to approach it? Put 06 tailpipes/mufflers from "Y" pipe back? Have RH tailpipe re-bent to go out the RH side of the bumper? Other?


----------

